# How to Disable Shared system memory in windows 7?



## iamall (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm using a dell studio 15 lap with i3 processor 4GB DDR3 and windows 7 64-bit. In my display adapter details, its showing 

Dedicated Video memory : 1024 MB
System Shared Memory : 1722 MB

Will it affect my system performance? Can I disable the system shared memory?
My system sometimes shows some slowing, thats why i'm interested in disabling the shared memory.

Is there anyway to do it?


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 8, 2010)

you can do it through the BIOS. While the PC boots, look for the message "press F1 to enter setup". The key may change form mobo to mobo, but it's generally F1 or Del. you cannot (or shouldn't even if you can) disable it completely unless you have dedicated graphics card, you can only reduce it.
after you enter setup it is generally in advanced. don't change anything in the BIOS unless you know exactly what it is.


----------

